# Linux ausprobieren



## Bert2007 (15. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,


Ich möchte gern mal Linux Mint ausprobieren und habe mir dazu unetbootin runtergeladen um mir einen BootStick zu erstellen.
Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: Windows 10: So koennt ihr einen bootfaehigen Linux-USB-Stick erstellen - NETZWELT

Ich nutze einen USB 3.0 Stick mit 64GB von Sandisk.
Der Stick ist in exFat formartiert

Stick ist soweit auch erstellt und wollte nun booten.
Sobald ich aber das Bootmenü auswähle mit F8, dann startet er Windows und nicht Mint. 
Ich sehe im Menü auch den Stick und kann Diesen auswählen.

Ich habe null Ahnung von Linux und wollte mir das mal angucken.

Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht? 
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


MfG Bert


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2019)

ich nehm dafür Rufus

Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials


ich denke mal, dass es mit Mint auch geht


----------



## Bert2007 (15. Dezember 2019)

Danke.
Ich würde gern Mint auf den Stick installieren und von dort aus es mir erstmal angucken.
Hab mir Mint 19.2 cinnamon 64bit runtergeladen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2019)

scheint kompatibel zu sein

(ganz unten)

Rufus


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. Dezember 2019)

Hast du einen DVD Brenner? Dann könntest du einfach ein ISO runterladen und brennen.


----------



## Bert2007 (15. Dezember 2019)

Wunderbar 
Rufus hat geholfen und geklappt. Kann nun Mint nutzen. Danke
Nein ein Laufwerk habe ich nicht mehr.

Danke euch


----------



## Ellina (16. Dezember 2019)

Du kannst auch linux nutzen ohne es installieren zu müßen.

und du solltest wissen dass linux auch swap hat für daten. Sprich da werden dinge ausgelagert aus dem Ram und nützt.....

Fals du vor hast zu installieren dann sag bescheid. Kann dir tipps geben.


----------



## ikkentobi (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann auf jeden Fall berichten, dass es für mich ein befreiendes Gefühl war, mich von Windows abzuwenden und nur noch freie Software zu verwenden. War natürlich damals eine ziemliche Umstellung und man musste sich ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen. Habe es aber nie bereut.


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2019)

ikkentobi schrieb:


> Ich kann auf jeden Fall berichten, dass es für mich ein befreiendes Gefühl war, mich von Windows abzuwenden und nur noch freie Software zu verwenden.


Warst Du damit mal beim Arzt? Im Ernst: Linux und freie Software ist schön und gut. Aber von einem "befreienden Gefühl" und von "sich abwenden" zu reden finde ich ein wenig too much. Hat Dich Windows vorher irgendwie unterdrückt oder so? 

Frohe Feiertage.


----------



## fotoman (25. Dezember 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hat Dich Windows vorher irgendwie unterdrückt oder so?


Verutlich hatte er sich vorher von Microsoft ausspioniert gefühlt und hat nun alle genutzten Treiber/Programme sebler im Quelltext kontrolliert um sicher zu sein dass diese garantiert keine überflüssigen Daten irgndwhin sendet.

Bei mir hätte der Spaß an Linux auf dem Desktop allerspätestens wieder an Weihnachten aufgehört, wenn ich wieder verzweifelt nach der HW-Lupe und dem Stift gesucht hätte. Das Tablet läuft nunml mit 150% Bildschirmskalierung. Und einige der überwiegend genutzten Programme hätte ich vorher monatelang nach Linux portieren müssen. 

Wobei ich sowieso noch eine Distributon suche, die auf dem Dell Venue 11 Pro vollständig läuft ohne sie manuell mehr anpassen zu müssen wie ich es bei Win 10 vor längerem getan habe. U.U. erledigt sich diese Suche demnächst mit einem Surface Pro 7 oder einem Acer Aspire Switch 12.

Aber jeder, wie er/sie will. Für ein paar autake Heim-Office Aufgaben auf dem mit 100% (oder 200%) Skalierung laufenden Monitor tut es Linux genauso gut wie auf meinem Heimserver.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2019)

Hä? Warum brauchst Du denn eine Bildschirmskalierung?


----------



## fotoman (28. Dezember 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hä? Warum brauchst Du denn eine Bildschirmskalierung?


Weil ich selbst am Desktop längerfristig plane.

Wenn mein >8 Jahre alter 27" WQHD-Monitor (109 PPI) kaputt geht, wird er vermutlich durch einen 31,5" UHD Monitor ersetzt (5K hat sich leider immer noch nicht durchgesetzt). Und da meine Augen nicht besser werden, sind mir die 140 PPI dann endgültig zu viel, um dauerhaft damit zu arbeiten. Der Desktop muss daher mit 125% oder 150% laufen.

 Das erwähnte Dell-Tablet (FullHD bei 10,8") hat nativ sogar 204 PPI, da brauche ich eine HW-Lupe und eine Maus, um die Bootmeldungen von Linux lesen zu können bzw. um auf den grafischen Desktop ohne Skalierung irgendwas bedienen zu können. Bei 200% Skalierung bleibt kein Platz mehr auf den Bildschirm übrig.

Die Skalierung muss alle Elemente betreffen, nicht nur den Zeichensatz. Was nützt mir ein Button oder ein Menü, in dem nur der Leerraum um die Schrift kleiner wird, den ich aber trotzdem per Maus oder Touch nur schwer treffe.

Und wenn ich dann an den Komplettumstieg auf Linux denke, muss das alles auch je angeschlossenem Monitor konfiguriebar sein. Am Laptop/Tablet nutze ich oft den 27" Monitor als Zweitmonitor, womit beide Anzeigen unterrschiedliche Skalierungen nutzen. Das ist etwas, woran auch Win 7 scheitert.

Mir ist klar, dass es mittlerweile vereinzelte, aktuelle Desktop Environmenst gibt, die sowas können. Da es aber kein Feature ist, welches auf dem Server nötig ist, wird es extrem stiefmütterlich behandelt. MacOS kann es seit >10 Jahren, Windows (einigermaßen vernüftig) seit ca. 4 Jahren und Linux fängt bei den verbreiteten DEs gerade erst damit an.


----------



## Ellina (28. Dezember 2019)

Warum erklärst du uns nicht wiso die augen schlechter werden sollen. Bei allen werden sie schlechter.

Es sei den es ist ne Krankheit oder Defekt der dafür sorgt dass in nicht zeit definierter zukunft es so ist dass die augen so schlecht sind dass ne vergößerung und skalierung benötigt wird.

Da du aber auf die Fragestellung nicht hin weist das das ne kreterium ist wo her soll die community wissen dass es wichtig ist.

Dass setzt die gesamte situation in ne anderes licht und läst auch die kretiern ander aus sehen.

überdenk bitte nochmal diene Kreterien und stelle sie eventuell nochmal erneut hier und in eingangs post hin damit jeder den bezug versteht wo rum es geht.

Frohes Weiter Diskutieren und bleibt bitte beim Thema. 

Und folgendes finde ich bisschen schwirig.



> Mir ist klar, dass es mittlerweile vereinzelte, aktuelle Desktop Environmenst gibt, die sowas können. Da es aber kein Feature ist, welches auf dem Server nötig ist, wird es extrem stiefmütterlich behandelt. MacOS kann es seit >10 Jahren, Windows (einigermaßen vernüftig) seit ca. 4 Jahren und Linux fängt bei den verbreiteten DEs gerade erst damit an.



Die aussage finde ich in den fall schwirig weil Mac os und Linux von unix ab stammen nur ne andere strategie politik verfolgen. Und dass dann schlechter dar zu stellen ist nicht unbedingt quatsch sondern für mich ohne hinter grund infos eher vor eingenommen und schlecht. Deswegen Weis ich nicht ob das so Richtig ist heraus zu finden was oder wie welche sache du suchst oder was dir wichtig ist. (Siehe oben)

Edit: Was hat das mit den Thema Linux ausporbieren zu tuhen. Dann wenn dir so was wichtig ist @ fotoman Dann mach dazu ne eigenes Thema auf. Danke.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (29. Dezember 2019)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> 
> Ich möchte gern mal Linux Mint ausprobieren [...]
> ...



Hallo,

Rufus als sehr gutes Tool um Bootmedien zu erstellen ist bereits erwähnt worden. Extrem schnell und fehlerfrei. Manchmal hilft eine etwas ältere Version ohne Persistente Partition.

Nach meinen ersten Versuchen mich mit Linux zu beschäftigen (Sommer 2019, wegen Win 7 Ende) habe ich auf einem separaten Rechner diverse Distributionen ausprobiert und bin beim recht Windows Logik ähnlichen Mint ebenfalls hängen geblieben.

Zu dem Bootproblem.
Stick formatieren, FAT32 reicht, Bootfähigkeit wird über Rufus + ISo Image hergestellt. Eigentlich hat das Iso alles drin, ist ja ein Datenträger Image für CD/DVD und co.
Wenn Du dir im Bios eine Bootreihenfolge mit einem USB Stick als No.1 baust, brauchst du nicht über F8 Bootmenüe zu gehen . Wenn gesteckt, bootet er Mint, fertig.


Man kann sich live einiges anschauen, aber mein Tip wäre ne Install auf separaten Rechner. Mit der Zeit und mit etwas Einlesen in diverse Linuxforen findet man immer mehr gute Tools, die ähnlich gut wie Windowsprogramme ihre Arbeit machen. Ich habe binnen 6 Monaten fast 1:1 alles aus dem Bereich Office, Alltag, Email und Internet auf Linux umstellen können. Die WIN7/10 Kiste bleibt hauptsächlich nur noch fürs Daddeln. 

Je nachdem, was du vorhast, muss man sich etwas umgewöhnen, jedoch ist eine gut abgesicherte Kiste für persönliche Daten mir die Mühe wert gewesen.
Linux kann aber nicht ein Ersatz für Windows sein! Es ist ein gänzlich anderer Ansatz. Windows wird einem viel vorgekaut, in Linux muss man sich kümmern, kleine Programme suchen, unterstützen, auch mal selbst Fehlersuche betreiben oder was kompilieren. Am Ende hat man aber was Grundsolides, mit dem nan täglich arbeiten kann.


----------

